# porra



## soypulento159

Can "porra" refer to either hair or facial hair?


----------



## araceli

porra >>>> a big quantity of hair on the head


----------



## loladamore

¡A la bio, a la bao, a la bim-bom-ba, el pelo, el pelo, ra, ra, ra!

That's what I thought a _*porra*_ was...


----------



## araceli

Hello>

Yes, it has several meanings...
Are you thinking in the Brazilian meaning?
But here it's about hair...


----------



## loladamore

Hi Araceli,

I was thinking of Mexico (porra = cheer, porrista = cheerleader, etc). Entonces, en Argentina (¿y otras partes?) si tienes una porra en la cabeza ¿tienes cabello 'de micrófono'? Ya les dije cual es la porra que yo tengo en la cabeza.

Saludos.


----------



## araceli

Sí, con mucho pelo en la cabeza, voy a ver si encuentro una foto...

Aquí hay una foto de un chico con mucha porra>>>> ver

Claro que porra significa muchas otras cosas, pero acá preguntó por el pelo o cabello.


----------



## loladamore

*Like this*?

EDIT: ¡¡¡jajaja!!! ya vi tu vínculo... ¡yo estaba pensando mucho más en grande!

¡Gracias, Araceli!


----------



## Jobani

¿Seria como un afro?


----------



## araceli

Sí, la porra puede ser tipo afro o no, como en el ejemplo del chico, que parece que tiene una boina de pelo en la cabeza... 

No sé si en otros países le dicen igual.


----------



## Jobani

¿Este afro se consideraria una "porra"?


----------



## araceli

Sí, para mí sí...
Cruzamos los mensajes.


----------



## Jobani

araceli said:


> No sé si en otros países le dicen igual.


 
Bueno, en la Rep. Dominicana, cuando niño entendia por _porra_ algo malo, cuando le decian a alguien, "Vete a la *porra*."  Lo comparaba con, "Vete al demonio."  Despues entendi por _porra_ lo que dijo Lola, un "cheer".  Pero hoy aprendi que es un monton de pelo como de afro.


----------



## araceli

*pelambre = pelambrera = porra*


----------



## Moritzchen

Araceli lo explicó de varias maneras y sí. un afro puede demostrar que la persona es porruda, pero el afro es un afro. Porra es mucho pelo no importa qué estilo se use.


----------



## loladamore

I think that's the way a lot of people use *big hair*.
There are some nice photos of *big hair here*.


----------



## Moritzchen

I think it's more like* thick* hair.


----------



## pampita

El término porra se usa en Argentina para señalar por ejemplo a un roquero, con pelo largo. "Mirá la porra del que toca la guitarra".  Es una palabra informal, colloquial, lunfardo.
Tiene el pelo tan largo.  ¡Qué porra!  HAHA


----------



## Mr Chu

podría ser pelo largo y enredado o despeinado más precisamente


----------



## loladamore

¿Estarían de acuerdo los argentinos con esta definición:

*Porra*: Cabello largo y desgreñado? *Este es* el tipo de *big hair* que tenía en mente. ¿Cómo ven?


----------



## Mr Chu

loladamore said:


> ¿Estarían de acuerdo los argentinos con esta definición:
> 
> *Porra*: Cabello largo y desgreñado?



Yo sí! (híbrido argentinoparaguayo) y Martín Fierro también ("por-rudo que un hombre sea nunca se enoja por eso")


----------



## oso

soypulento159 said:


> Can "porra" refer to either hair or facial hair?



This is valid only in Argentina and surroundings perhaps. In other countries this meaning doesn't exist...


----------



## oso

araceli said:


> porra >>>> a big quantity of hair on the head



And I think porro is a marijuana joint... (down there)


----------



## pampita

HAHAHA  ¡Exactamente!


----------



## oso

pampita said:


> HAHAHA  ¡Exactamente!



Lo recuerdo porque aquí en NY, en un parque que se llama Riverside, hay unos letreros que dicen en español "Cuide su porro", (en lugar de perro). Los argentinos se mueren de la risa, especialmente porque cuando oscurece comienza el olor en ese parque......


----------



## rocako

Whatever porra may mean in the slang or jargon of different Spanish-speaking countries - apparently meanings all related to hair, judging from the above entries- one of the accepted meanings of "porra" is a big stick or club used for punishment


----------



## Mr Chu

it seems that sometimes "porra" also may be an equivalent of "sperm" in Spain


----------



## rocako

In answer to Mr. Chu, if you read the other threads for porra, and the explanation of the person who posted the tern, it apparently relates to facial hairm and  has something to do with a microphone. Not with what you suggest


----------



## Mr Chu

rocako said:


> Whatever porra may mean in the slang or jargon of different Spanish-speaking countries - apparently meanings all related to hair, judging from the above entries- one of the accepted meanings of "porra" is a big stick or club used for punishment



What I wrote may be another of the meanings of this word!


----------



## rocako

I'm not arguing that. Only that said meaning is outof context. Good night for now. I'll soon visit the forum again.


----------



## boyaco

porra = cheer
porrista = cheerleader

that's what it means in colombia, too
didn't know all that about hair.

pero bueno saberlo!


----------



## oso

Just so you know. From my friend Roxana's dictionary:

Resultados con "porro" en todos los países
 porro: (España) (m.) cigarrillo de marihuana o hachís mezclado con tabaco. Mario se fumó un par de porros antes del examen.  
 porro: (México) (sust.) en el ambiente universitario, miembro de grupos de revoltosos que se divierten molestando (obstaculizando el paso, robando, insultando) a los estudiantes en el plantel y también en los eventos deportivos; extendido a ambientes políticos (adj. porril). Tengo que ir a la facultad de ingeniería y me da miedo porque ahí siempre se pone un porro que una vez me quiso robar el celular. / El comportamiento porril de ese gobernante no era apropiado a su cargo.  

Resultados con "porra" en todos los países
 porra: (México) 1) (f.) grupo de seguidores que apoyan ruidosamente a un equipo, atleta o cualquier otro tipo de concursante. La porra no dejaba de gritar el nombre del delantero. 2) (f.) verso, canto o grito usado para animar a un equipo, atleta o concursante. ¿Cómo va la porra ésa? --¡Chíquitibum a la bim bom bá / a la bio, a la bao, a la bim bom bá / México, México, ra ra ra! / Hay que echarle porras a la Marlene, ¡ella tiene que ser la próxima Miss Guanajuato! americanismo 

Otros términos en donde figura "porra" (o similar)
 bolillazo: (Colombia) (m.) golpe dado con el bolillo o porra. No sé por qué, pero el otro día llegó la tomba y levantó a José a bolillazos. americanismo 
 bolillo: (Colombia) (m.) porra, palo grueso y largo que usan los policías como si fuera una maza. En los monitos, los policías siempre llegan corriendo y agitando el bolillo. americanismo 
 cachiporra: (Chile) (sust. invariable en masc.) presumido (v. cachiporrearse). Rodrigo es un cachiporra insoportable. / Se compró un auto nuevo y anda cachiporreándose por todas partes.  
 guardia palito: (Puerto Rico) (loc. sust. m.) vigilante o guardia de comercios, que no lleva armas de fuego sino una cachiporra o palo. El guardia palito se había quedado dormido en un rincón mientras los asaltantes se llevaban el dinero de las cajas.  
 macana: (Puerto Rico) (f.) cachiporra, palo. americanismo  
 macana: (México) (f.) garrote grueso, cachiporra. Nos amenazaron con una macana. americanismo  
 manduco: (Panamá) (m.) porra, vara, garrote. El manifestante amenazaba con un manduco en la mano. americanismo  
 tolete: (Panamá) (m.) porra, garrote. Leí en las noticias que torturaron a un comerciante, golpeándolo con un tolete en la cabeza y quemándolo con colillas de cigarrillo los brazos. americanismo


----------

